# LOVE *Beatles* SHOW in Las Vegas



## JerJan

Has anyone seen the "Cirque De Soleil *LOVE*" *Beatles* SHOW in Las Vegas at the Mirage? I was thinking of taking my husband for his birthday and our anniversary in late February or early March of 2007.


----------



## woody73

Saw it in October.  It was fab.

Woody


----------



## Lewisc

Fantastic.  Long line of people looking for standy by tickets, tickets reserved but not picked up or canceled, tells it all.


----------



## BelleM77

I saw it back in June when it first opened and it was great!  It was our first Cirque show and it did not disappoint.  We almost saw it again when we were in Vegas for Xmas but since we are seeing Mystere later on this month, we didn't want to spend the $$.


----------



## woody73

If you are a Beatles fan, get the Beatles "LOVE" CD.  The show is as amazing as the remixed music.

Woody


----------



## Julie L

Could any one recommend the best place to view this show from......The Lower Orchestra seats are the most expensive but are you too close to view the entire stage???


----------



## BelleM77

I think it would be too hard to see everthing if you sit in lower orchestra.  Upper is better and I recommend 200-202 or 207-209.  I think those would be the best seats.  I sat in 203 when I went and next time we plan to sit in 200-202 or 207-209.


----------



## Julie L

BelleM77 said:


> I think it would be too hard to see everthing if you sit in lower orchestra.  Upper is better and I recommend 200-202 or 207-209.  I think those would be the best seats.  I sat in 203 when I went and next time we plan to sit in 200-202 or 207-209.



Thank you so much for your comment.....when we were looking at the seating plan i thought that the seating in lower orchestra may be too close to view everything....but needed someones opinion who had seen the show..thanks again!!!! Will now look forward to seeing 'LOVE' for the first time in May.


----------



## woody73

Be sure to arrive early.  There are strolling performers before the production begins. 

Woody


----------



## disnut1149

Hi
What is the best web site to buy these tickets? My DH and I are going to Vegas in May and I'd like to get my tickets before I go. Thanks.


----------



## Julie L

disnut1149 said:


> Hi
> What is the best web site to buy these tickets? My DH and I are going to Vegas in May and I'd like to get my tickets before I go. Thanks.



Ive not actually ordered tickets yet as it seems that they only release tickets up to 4 months in advance - i want to go end of May - so in a couple of weeks time! 

Ive looked on a number of websites and have found that www.mirage.com is the cheapest.  Ticket prices range from $75.90 - $165.00  Looked at www.lasvegastickets.com and their prices were from $137.00 - $415.00!!!!!!  A big difference...... If anyone knows of a cheaper website could you let us know!!!


----------



## Disney owl

We've got tickets for 10th Feb & I can't wait.  We booked direct with the Mirage web site & left it a little late & not a lot of choice left. We could only go the Fri or Sat night & one of the Fri performances was sold out. So Julie I would book as soon as you can.

I'll let you know what it's like when we get back.


----------



## pearlieq

We saw it before it opened and loved it so much we flew my mother out to see it for her birthday.  It's an awesome show and the theater is so nice!

Tickets were easy to get either at the Mirage website or by calling the box office.  The second tier of seating is much preferable to the first, even if they are cheaper.  It's done as theater in the round so it's really better to be up higher so you can take everything in.  

Have a great time!


----------



## mickeysgal

Great thread!  We're hoping to see this show in April.  Thanks to the poster that recommended the specific seating sections!


----------



## BelleM77

We just saw Love again last night and we sat in 304 and although the seats weren't horrible, I still think the upper orchestra is the best place to sit.


----------



## Julie L

Ive just booked our tickets and have section 208 row k hope that will be far enough up!!!   Cant wait to see it now....


----------



## mickeysgal

We just booked into section 200 row P.  I hope thats center enough.


----------



## antmaril

mickeysgal said:


> We just booked into section 200 row P.  I hope thats center enough.



I saw LOVE on Labor Day and I'm almost certain we were in Section 200, Row P.  Perfect seats.  

LOVED "LOVE"!


----------



## mickeysgal

antmaril said:


> I saw LOVE on Labor Day and I'm almost certain we were in Section 200, Row P.  Perfect seats.
> 
> LOVED "LOVE"!



 Thanks!  I was hoping they weren't too far back.    We are really looking forward to this show.


----------



## antmaril

mickeysgal said:


> Thanks!  I was hoping they weren't too far back.    We are really looking forward to this show.



I really enjoyed it.  Of course, I actually saw the Beatles in 1964 - I'm old.


----------



## mickeysgal

antmaril said:


> I really enjoyed it.  Of course, I'm so old that I actually saw Beatles in 1964!




 

We've seen Paul McCartney twice now in concert, but to see the Beatles?


----------



## antmaril

mickeysgal said:


> We've seen Paul McCartney twice now in concert, but to see the Beatles?



Yes, I was 13 years old and we had standing room only seats to see the Beatles at Olympia Stadium in Detroit.  My mother paid $3.00 for my ticket,  

I saw the Beatles for $3.00 and today you can't get a large cappuccino for that $$


----------



## cherriness

I just bought tickets for my boyfriend for our anniversary. I got them through the box office (which was much cheaper than anything I found online and much better availability). But I wanted to get the opinion of people who have seen the show on whether these are good tickets.

They are Sec. 208 (Upper Orchestra) Row K Seats 6-7

Link to the show map: mirage-cds.admission.com/images/maps/CDSMirage_Love.png

I know that it's not good to be too close to the stage for this show, but I've also heard that if you sit too far you feel left out. I want to be close enough to be "in the moment" and be able to see the performers really well. So what's everyone's opinion? 

Are there seats too close still, or just perfect.

They're for the 16th of Feb, so I still have a little bit of time to change the reservation.

Thanks!

~Chels


----------



## mickeysgal

cherriness said:


> I just bought tickets for my boyfriend for our anniversary. I got them through the box office (which was much cheaper than anything I found online and much better availability). ~Chels



Chels, I can't comment on your seat location as we haven't seen the show yet.  (Soon, though!).  I do have to ask, you got tickets cheaper than ticketmaster?  I ordered directly through the box office also and I was able to match the ticketmaster price by the time you add in all the *handling fees*.


----------



## cherriness

mickeysgal said:


> Chels, I can't comment on your seat location as we haven't seen the show yet.  (Soon, though!).  I do have to ask, you got tickets cheaper than ticketmaster?  I ordered directly through the box office also and I was able to match the ticketmaster price by the time you add in all the *handling fees*.



I think with all fees taken into consideration for both services, ticketmaster was about $20 more. Plus, the people at the box office are much easier to deal with and will assist in getting the seats you want.

I actually called back an changed my seats. I now have Sec 209 Row N seats 6-7. It's more toward middle Upper Orchestra, which I think will be better seats.

~Chels


----------



## yellowfish78

cherriness said:


> I think with all fees taken into consideration for both services, ticketmaster was about $20 more. Plus, the people at the box office are much easier to deal with and will assist in getting the seats you want.
> 
> I actually called back an changed my seats. I now have Sec 209 Row N seats 6-7. It's more toward middle Upper Orchestra, which I think will be better seats.
> 
> ~Chels


Can you explain how you changed seats?  Was their a fee involved?  Was this through Ticketmaster direct or through Mirage that you were able to change seats?
I ended up with Section 200, Row P 7 and 8.  I'm so excited!


----------



## mickeysgal

yellowfish78 said:


> Can you explain how you changed seats?  Was their a fee involved?  Was this through Ticketmaster direct or through Mirage that you were able to change seats?
> I ended up with Section 200, Row P 7 and 8.  I'm so excited!



I can't answer for the poster that said she changed seats, but when I bought my tickets through the boxoffice, they told me that my seats were refundable up until a certain amount of time prior to the show (maybe 48 hours - I can't remember).  Perhaps since they're bought through the boxoffice, they allow a bit of flexibility to the tickets that are pre-purchased.  There is a stand-by line for this show, so you know that they'll sell everything.


----------



## cherriness

yellowfish78 said:


> Can you explain how you changed seats?  Was their a fee involved?  Was this through Ticketmaster direct or through Mirage that you were able to change seats?
> I ended up with Section 200, Row P 7 and 8.  I'm so excited!



It was through the Mirage box office. I think it went through as a refund in their system and they just used the same credit card info, etc. for the new transaction. They give you up to 24 hours for cancellation. 

Those should be good seats too! Can't wait! =)

~CHels


----------



## yellowfish78

cherriness said:


> It was through the Mirage box office. I think it went through as a refund in their system and they just used the same credit card info, etc. for the new transaction. They give you up to 24 hours for cancellation.
> 
> Those should be good seats too! Can't wait! =)
> 
> ~CHels


Thanks for the info!  I didn't know about the cancellation policy!  That's good to know!  It was funny talking to the agent though - "Well honey, there's really not a bad seat in the house because the show goes on all around you...you sure you don't want 208 and get a little closer?"  Nnnaaaahhh!!!


----------



## Mary Anne

> I saw the Beatles for $3.00 and today you can't get a large cappuccino for that $$



$5.50 to see them in Shea in NYC.  Difference in price must have been NY prices even back then  LOL

I'd love to see this show in Vegas, I have never been to vegas and have no interest but if anything gets me there this will.

Kind of off topic but not...

Last week at work, I was looking at a big calendar and someone remarked something about a Feb 7th business trip.  I said something about February 7th being a very special day.... now I work with the average age group of about 28, only about 4 of us were even alive in 1964.... I had them going crazy trying to figure out what was so special about February 7, 1964... they had to google it  LOL

Anyway Feb 7th comes and I come into work with a big poster of the Beatles on my desk.... the "kids" love me  LOL


----------



## mickeysgal

Mary Anne said:


> Anyway Feb 7th comes and I come into work with a big poster of the Beatles on my desk.... the "kids" love me  LOL



Thats a great story!


----------



## woody73

For Beatles fans:  there's a Beatles Fest convention at the Mirage from July 1 - 3.  

Woody


----------



## Disney owl

Saw 20 mins of Love last week & then fire alarms went off.  Stage cleared apart from guy in ceiling who was abandoned!  Finally got him down.  Then sprinklers went off, theatre evacuated & show cancelled!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What we saw was Fantastic!

Our money was refunded but unfortunately the next days show was cancelled & no more shows till day we came home.

Still it may be an excuse to go back to Vegas!


----------



## mickeysgal

Disney owl said:


> Stage cleared apart from guy in ceiling who was abandoned!  Finally got him down.




What happened?  I don't understand this.


----------



## woody73

Disney owl said:


> Saw 20 mins of Love last week & then fire alarms went off.   . .
> What we saw was Fantastic! . . .


You fortunately saw one of the best numbers -- the high energy dance among the rooftops.  Hope you "Get Back" to see it all.

Woody


----------



## Disney owl

Thanks Woody so do we but it won't be for at least a couple of years.

A flight of 9 hours was a bit of a killer when only visiting for 5 days!


----------

